# GoDaddy suffers major outage



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Potentially thousands of websites have been knocked offline after an alleged attack from Anonymous on web hosting provider GoDaddy.com. While the Anonymous connection has yet to be officially verified, there is no doubt that GoDaddys servers are not responding, and message boards are lighting up with complaints from its customers.

It does appear to be a blatant, targeted attack with the servers most likely taken down by a Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attack. In addition to kicking numerous website offline, those who use GoDaddy-hosted webmail services are also unable to connect to their email accounts. GoDaddy posted on its official Twitter account that it is aware of the problems and is working on it.

Read More


----------



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes,the potentially thousands of websites have been knocked offline after an alleged attack from Anonymous on web hosting provider GoDaddy.com. While the Anonymous connection has yet to be officially verified, there is no doubt that GoDaddy&#8216;s servers are not responding, and message boards are lighting up with complaints from its customers.


----------

